# bearded dragon diet advice needed



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

hi everyone, ive had my beardie for 4months now since he was 4 wks and he is now 16" and still growing by the wk, hes a beautiful citrus beardies. i just wanted to know how much other people are feeding their beardies and what they are feeding them on, because there are no real guied line that i can find and i just wanted to make sure i was on the right track. Also could someone let me know how much and how often to give him his vitamins and minerals and whether its worth worming him?
Any advice would be good or even if it just to share stories


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

He sounds a good size to me, though I am by no means an expert :001_smile:

My son has only had his dragon a few weeks now but found this forum invaluable when he was researching them Livefood UK Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board) The people were helpful and the amount of information was superb and spot on :001_smile:

His is only 11 weeks old but can eat around 60 crickets a day in 2-3 feeds and he has one lot dusted with calci powder daily 5 times a week and nutrobal twice a week . He also has veg daily :001_smile:


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Ours are feed on locus, mostly (would say crickets are best however if you dont feed them to them often they will go off crickets and just eat wot you give them)
We also give ours veg - not icebery ours love kale. Wax worms once a mth these become highly addicted and v fatty. Also meal worms but dont think babies can have them causes compaction!
We have 3 beadies and ours eat about 4 - 12 each per day.
We give calspo calcium one day
Repti vits next day them both day after I mixed them up in old old cup!!!
You can also buy beardie special powder (dont use this v often now)
told not enough caluim in them, so do grind some cutle fish 
Hope this helps a little


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Never wormed my beardies, but going to worm my collards lizards as they are not very healthy atm only had them 2 wks need bit of boost.
Was told to put a drop of pancel wormer for pups and kittens on a cricket - im sure its in pets at home for under tenner


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

thanx for the replies.
he seems to be doing well,
i feed him veg everyday but not kale because ive heard that it can bind the calcium or something
he tends to have mainly locusts now bout 4 to 8 per day, he is quite greedy.
1 thing ive noticed is that ive never seen him drink any water so what ive been doing since i got him was drip water on him mouth and he licks it off he doesn even drink in the bath
Also lately he hasnt been pooing that much tend to be every 2 or 3 days, is that normal coz he used 2 go everyday sometimes twice. 
oh yea another thing hes been doing is biting his logs and its starting to cause his mouth abit of damage at the front and i cant get him to stop, he even tries to eat the carpet when hes out and about, does everyones beardies do this?


----------



## licky lizard (Jan 20, 2009)

hi there, my beardie eats kale everyday ive always fed him it since we got him last august and he is fine, really it is spinach that you shouldnt feed, as far as chewing his logs and carpet goes, that sounds a bit odd every now and again my licky will lick at his logs and plastic plants but has never really chewed them sounds as tho you should get him checked out especially if his mouth is becoming damaged as this will stop him eating, he could be lacking vitamins.


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

kale can be eatten but should be part of a mixed varied diet, have you tryed dubai roaches my beardie loves them and its easy to breed them yourself.
when u say hes gnawing his logs are u sure hes gnawing and not scratching himself it may be a mite infestation and its irritating him.i woud take him to a reptile vet and get him looked at.But like already stated could be a vitamin defficencey of some kind


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

nope hes not skatching on the logs he definatly bitin them but he only does it every now and then, its almost like he headbuts them at the same time as biting, i dnt know whether hes doing it out of bored or frustration or what really. he hasnt done it as much lately though he seemed to do it more when he was younger.


----------



## Laura&Lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Im sorry hun never heard of this, licking mine do that its like a baby exploring by tasting things around them.
Our new bd had mities you would see little black specks moving on him.


----------



## paulb (Feb 23, 2009)

Spring greens are the best staple food for Dragons. Alternate the insects as they get bored with just the one type and size.

Kale and spinach are rich in oxylates which do bind calcium and can lead to MBD as the dragon grows if you feed them too much.

There are loads of web sites that will tell you about Beardie nutrition so get your advice there and not from people that only "think" they are doing the right thing. 

Read all you can about them and join the Yahoo pagona forum which is dedicated to (Pagona Vitticeps). There are real experst on there from all over the world.


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

i did months of reading up on beardies and diet ect before i got my beardie and found just about all i could out from the internet so i thought id just ask other people too. ive never fed him kale and he does have spring greens aswell as other bits and bobs, hes having different sized locust, cricket and meal worms the normals and the marios he really does love his bugs, he seemed to prefer he veg when he was under althougth i know it should be the other way round, i still get him to eat his veg tho lol he seems to be doing very well, i cant wait for the really hot weather in the summer to give him abit more of a proper sunbath i shall be taking lots of pics then


----------



## paulb (Feb 23, 2009)

The dragon will increase its veggie intake as it gets older.

babies 80% BUGS and 20% veg (if you are lucky)

ADULTS 80% VEG AND 20% BUGS.

i USE DRIED FOOD AS A CROUTON ON THE VEG WHICH SOMETIMES THEY EAT SOMETIMES NOT.

A pinkie once a month if they will eat it.


----------



## reptileboy (Apr 1, 2009)

well all i do is go to the supermarket and buy a redy cut bag of greenery it has allsorts like carrots,letice,cabage and other stuf i just feed my 3 dragons that evry day. the only thing i wudn;t feed thenm is iceburg letice that allthough will not kill your berdie it will have no nutritional value so is pointless a favorite of mine is grapes it wud allso be an idea to start it on lockusts if u dont allready as i have found they are alot more filling and they seem to like them more


----------



## sadiajahan (Mar 4, 2012)

Amyk said:


> hi everyone, ive had my beardie for 4months now since he was 4 wks and he is now 16" and still growing by the wk, hes a beautiful citrus beardies. i just wanted to know how much other people are feeding their beardies and what they are feeding them on, because there are no real guied line that i can find and i just wanted to make sure i was on the right track. Also could someone let me know how much and how often to give him his vitamins and minerals and whether its worth worming him?
> Any advice would be good or even if it just to share stories


Hi
Bearded dragons make hardy companions, but without the proper diet instructions, it may be difficult to find just the right bearded dragon food. These wonderful companions are also known as Pogona dragons, and evolved for desert life. Even though these creatures usually live ten to twenty years, it takes a lot of research and dedication to make sure that your pet will comfortably live well into his golden years. Hi, I've found a free bearded dragon book. It's great, you can download it from here:Best Bearded Dragon BOOK is FREE. Download Bearded Dragon Quick Start
It's free with over 100 pages, and lots of info about how to care and raise bearded dragons.


----------



## myhunnybunny (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi i have had bearded dragons for seven years now and also breed them, i feed mine every day normally 2-4 hoppers and a couple of morio worms they also have fresh veg on a daily basis. As for the muliti vitamin supplement i normally dust my hoppers every other day as you can over supplement them hope this as helped if you need any further advise dont hesitate to contact me


----------

